# Sickness



## PhoebeC (Jul 26, 2010)

Oh i dont like it, Have been sick twice yesterday and today its not even 1 yet.
Blood suagrs low becuase i cant keep food down, and sickness worse because the blood suagrs are low, cant win.

Nurse calling me back soon, think we need to lower basal again. I am having a hypo every morning was 1.6 this monring and breakfast is really hard work, hav lowered all my novorapid today to help.

I want the baby now.


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 26, 2010)

Make it four times now.
Was sick in a grid then a bush in our close, not nice.

spoke to nurse going to take basal down to 18, fingers crossed they stop now 

xx


----------



## Northerner (Jul 26, 2010)

Aw Phoebe, so sorry to hear you are having such a horrid time  I hope the basal adjustment works for you. I can only imagine how difficult it must be when things are changing so much all the time. Take care, hoping for a better day tomorrow.


----------



## rachelha (Jul 26, 2010)

Oh poor you, how far along are you now?  FIngers crossed for you the sickness goes away soon. Have you spoken to you consultant/GP about it,I wonder if there is anything they can give you to help.

hugs


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 27, 2010)

11 weeks tomorrow, no hypo today looks like lowering it worked.
Still feeling sick though but not as bad as yesterday xx


----------



## Chrissie (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi
Hope your feeling a little bit better & the sickness is calming down i was lucky i only had nausea for 2 weeks but found ginger tea helped take the feeling off abit.
In the first 18 weeks i had to cut my insulin dramatically (taking about 1/4 of my pre-preg dose) I had 3-4 hypo's a day & lost my warning symptoms of hypo's. My clinic lent me a cgms for 3 months so at least i could set an alarm to warm me i was dropping quickly & avoid a hypo (i droped from 9.8 to 2.1 in 45mins with no signs of being hypo, chatting away & walking around as normal) You could ask to borrow a cgms if the hypos continue to be a problem. I've now gone the other way & need over double insulin to my pre-preg dose (but i am 32 weeks now) & i keep increasing my insulin every other day
Take care
Chrissie xx


----------



## smile4loubie (Jul 27, 2010)

Hope your sickness passes soon hun xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 29, 2010)

Yesterday abnd the day before, only once a day , much better.
And no morning hypos  i am so pleased, its looking up for the time being.
Scan next wednesday i can not wait.
xxx


----------



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2010)

Ah! Pleased to hear that Phoebe - no more paramedics at the bottom of the bed!


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 29, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Ah! Pleased to hear that Phoebe - no more paramedics at the bottom of the bed!



Never ever again not even if baby is coming out


----------



## beckyp (Aug 3, 2010)

How is it today Phoebe?  I've also been told that ginger tea work...perhaps it's worth a try.  I hope it doesn't last too much longer.


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 3, 2010)

beckyp said:


> How is it today Phoebe?  I've also been told that ginger tea work...perhaps it's worth a try.  I hope it doesn't last too much longer.



I have tried ginger tea and biscuites, they stop the feeling but not the actual sickness, it burns to sick ginger back up. I have discovered crisp are good, i know they arnt healthy but they do make me feel less sick.

I was sick 3 times last night. An old man who was sweeping his drive gave me evils after i was sick in a grid, walking home. I mean i know its horrid but it wasnt the pavement or anyones garden. and i wouldnt  have made it home even if i ran.

Today has been ok so far, its only when im low do i feel or be sick, so trying to keep a close eye on them so they dont go too low.

xxx


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 3, 2010)

I feel for you...............

When your low you feel sick, that seems backwards to me, but hey your with child............


----------



## beckyp (Aug 3, 2010)

PhoebeC said:


> I have tried ginger tea and biscuites, they stop the feeling but not the actual sickness, it burns to sick ginger back up. I have discovered crisp are good, i know they arnt healthy but they do make me feel less sick.
> 
> I was sick 3 times last night. An old man who was sweeping his drive gave me evils after i was sick in a grid, walking home. I mean i know its horrid but it wasnt the pavement or anyones garden. and i wouldnt  have made it home even if i ran.



Who cares if crisps aren't good for you if they make you feel better!!!  We cut enough stuff out of our diets on a daily basis without worrying about fat content too!!!!  I love ready salted and will defo remember crisps for when/if morning sickness kicks in!  

I can only imagine how you feel - and what you looked like chundering in the drains (!!!!) - take care of yourself...it'll be worth it in the end.

Have you told family/friends about the pregnancy?  Did you wait for the first trimester to pass first or tell people straight away?


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 4, 2010)

beckyp said:


> Who cares if crisps aren't good for you if they make you feel better!!!  We cut enough stuff out of our diets on a daily basis without worrying about fat content too!!!!  I love ready salted and will defo remember crisps for when/if morning sickness kicks in!
> 
> I can only imagine how you feel - and what you looked like chundering in the drains (!!!!) - take care of yourself...it'll be worth it in the end.
> 
> Have you told family/friends about the pregnancy?  Did you wait for the first trimester to pass first or tell people straight away?



I am only 12 weeks today, but we had to tell our family because we had a scare very early on and had to go A&E we dont drive so called mum who already knew, but she had been drinking, same with my gradma, so called my aunt from the other side of the family and she took us. And well if one person knows somehow everyone does. I had to tell dad as my parents are split and his parents. His anut and uncle are having a baby to so we told them and well now everyone knows. 

Its hard not telling people.

xxx


----------



## beckyp (Aug 5, 2010)

PhoebeC said:


> I am only 12 weeks today, but we had to tell our family because we had a scare very early on and had to go A&E we dont drive so called mum who already knew, but she had been drinking, same with my gradma, so called my aunt from the other side of the family and she took us. And well if one person knows somehow everyone does. I had to tell dad as my parents are split and his parents. His anut and uncle are having a baby to so we told them and well now everyone knows.
> 
> Its hard not telling people.



I'm finding it really hard to not tell people!  My husband and I have decided to wait until our 8 week appointment (if I ever get there due to my crappy doctor!) to tell family but wait til the 13 week scan to tell friends.


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 5, 2010)

beckyp said:


> I'm finding it really hard to not tell people!  My husband and I have decided to wait until our 8 week appointment (if I ever get there due to my crappy doctor!) to tell family but wait til the 13 week scan to tell friends.



I forgot I had to tell my friends in work, once you start wearing loose clothes and being sick you cant hide it anymore. Plus if your not drinking at partys that doesnt help. Some people might guess or you will have to tell them.
Its really hard not telling people. 

xx


----------

